# Why does no post in here



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

Here is picture for your enjoyment


----------



## prettygoodgolf (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: Why does no post in here (eurotrashrabbit)*

Because (sigh), nobody remembers them. Because they never noticed the cars, and especially because they never drove one. I did, fresh out of college, with $500 in my pocket. In a brisk dash through the hills and cleavages of suburban Nashville, a sexy German emigre, with slim legs unshaven, introduced me to the best-handling sedan ever made, I guess. But I'm sure about her legs.
I drove her US-model 1000 TT for five years, then tried to "go straight" with a VW Squareback. When I found another TT, I was back on the wild side for another five years. The driving never failed to delight me, though there was always uncertainty about when you'd arrive, and what new parts you might need along the way. For at the parts counter, "NSU" always stood for "non-standard unit."
Fewer than 800 NSU autos of all models were sold in the USA, I once read. Somehow, the idea of a Beetle updated with '60s technology never caught on, but I adored the effecient engineering and inspiring results.
There's been a little attention paid recently. Autoweek gave the Prinz 1000/TT/TTS an Escape Roads page a few months ago, and there was a nice feature in a British classics mag too. Maybe I'll write more some night, if anybody is interested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Why does no post in here (prettygoodgolf)*

I did read that Autoweek article a while back. A few years ago NSU was a featured marque at the Carlisle swap meet. I will post some other NSU pictures I have. They are great cars. There was a Prinz for sale 50 miles from me for $1000


----------



## Back2Dubs (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Why does no post in here (eurotrashrabbit)*

I have fond memories of a 1200 I used to drive in Germany in 1980/81. It was so light and tossable. Engine was strong enough to keep up with some of the new 1.7L Fords out at the time.
I've been playing with the idea of finding a 1000TT, but I can just imagine how tough it must be to get spare parts








I'd like to find someone who actually has one up and running here in the US to get a first-hand account.


----------



## prettygoodgolf (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: Why does no post in here (Back2Dubs)*

It was hard to find parts twenty-five years ago. When I bought my first NSU in 1975, a local Porsche dealer in Nashville had a shelf full of commonly replaced and broken parts. Until a year later, when I learned they'd tossed them in a dumpster. I may have been their only customer! I soldiered on for a decade, always finding what I needed, though not easily. Finally a failing brake master cylinder proved impossible to replace, and I didn't persevere with some conversion. I'd just inherited some money, and a new GTI was suddenly within reach. That brought safety and the security of knowing I'd likely get where I was going and back. But it never drove anything like the TT. 
Mine was stock except for the yellow Bilsteins I'd added at each corner, and the Abarth four-pipe muffler at the rear. Stiff, yes, but the car never leaned in any corner. It tracked like an arrow, and never, ever needed a front alignment. The steering was the car's best feature, fast and utterly direct. Trick geometry made the front wheels, especially the inside wheel, lean into turns like a motorcycle. This produced a strong self-centering tendencies that made it a delightful car to steer, whether you were paying attention to that aspect or not. The brakes, all drums on my car, needed a little help, but they didn't have much momentum to overcome. Neither did the engine, which suffered only from the vagaries of Solex carburation. 
I could go on, and sometime else I will. I'd buy one of these for a hoot, if I could. Maybe parts are easier to obtain in this era of instant international trade. When I checked the German eBay site, however, "NSU" turned up nothing but pages and pages of scale model cars. They were so rare in the USA. In the late '70s and early '80s, I was lucky to spot another NSU on the roads once every year or two. A "national meet" of the owners club gathered five cars once. I sold my last NSU six years ago, for the price I'd paid for it, to a guy who planned to restore it, but I lost touch and never heard of the outcome.


----------



## Back2Dubs (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Why does no post in here (prettygoodgolf)*

Great to hear from someone who had one here in the US. The NSU is one of those odd little cars that just makes you smile (when they are running properly







). Definitely not the safest car on the road, but that can be improved with a proper roll cage.
I found this site the other day: 
http://www.nsu-tt.de/
I like their red prototype with 145 PS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Who wouldn't get a kick out of such a light car with that much power on a track







. I'm looking into what it might take to get one built by these folks and then sent over here (just for kicks







.


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Why does no post in here (eurotrashrabbit)*

Here is another NSU. I spotted it in the museum in Ingolstadt.


----------



## Back2Dubs (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Why does no post in here (JeroenGT)*

Yeah, that's the ticket http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I figure that thing is so light that I could tow it behind my R32 and hardly notice it


----------



## prettygoodgolf (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: Why does no post in here (Back2Dubs)*

How light was my NSU? (drum roll, please). It was so light that when my starter wouldn't work while the car was warm, I just made sure I parked on the flat. I could push the car from the door, jump in, drop the clutch and start the thing myself! (snare shot)
This car had no rear engine handling vices, 'cause when you sat in front, you balanced the car. It forgot it had an engine back there. Back then, I matched the 150 lb engine weight. Now, I'd gove the car a slight forward bias. 
When other drivers noticed the car, half would think it was a Corvair and half would mistake it for a BMW 2002. It could have been better styled, for sure. But the view from the driver's seat was just fine, with the two essential dials looking clean and purposeful. The open windshield design, taller than the side windows, kept you attention straight ahead on the road where it belongs. I wish my Golf did that today!
Overall, I thoughtof the car as the Better Beetle. I studied Nader's first car critique, "Small on Safety." It had a chapter on each of the Beetle's engineering flaws, and the Prinz improved on all of them. By circumstance, I actually gave Ralph a ride across town in my NSU once. I explained all this to him, but he lost interest when he heard how utterly rare the car was.


----------



## Back2Dubs (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Why does no post in here (prettygoodgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prettygoodgolf* »_How light was my NSU? (drum roll, please). It was so light that when my starter wouldn't work while the car was warm, I just made sure I parked on the flat. I could push the car from the door, jump in, drop the clutch and start the thing myself! (snare shot)

Ah, those were the days! I used to have a Renault R4 that I could do the same thing with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I currently have 3400 lbs. of VW to push if something goes wrong







. That's fairly close to 3 times the weight of the little NSU









_Quote, originally posted by *prettygoodgolf* »_This car had no rear engine handling vices, 'cause when you sat in front, you balanced the car. It forgot it had an engine back there. Back then, I matched the 150 lb engine weight. Now, I'd gove the car a slight forward bias.)

Doesn't everyone weigh the same as they did in High School
















_Quote, originally posted by *prettygoodgolf* »_When other drivers noticed the car, half would think it was a Corvair and half would mistake it for a BMW 2002. It could have been better styled, for sure. But the view from the driver's seat was just fine, with the two essential dials looking clean and purposeful. The open windshield design, taller than the side windows, kept you attention straight ahead on the road where it belongs. I wish my Golf did that today!.)

I've always liked funky looking cars...often they are more practical than one might think.

_Quote, originally posted by *prettygoodgolf* »_Overall, I thoughtof the car as the Better Beetle. I studied Nader's first car critique, "Small on Safety." It had a chapter on each of the Beetle's engineering flaws, and the Prinz improved on all of them. By circumstance, I actually gave Ralph a ride across town in my NSU once. I explained all this to him, but he lost interest when he heard how utterly rare the car was.









Nader did some good things for overall safety, but I think he always had his own personal agenda. I'm glad he didn't take the time to bash the NSU.


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Why does no post in here (Back2Dubs)*

More pics:


----------



## Back2Dubs (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Why does no post in here (JeroenGT)*

Awesome! Really nice pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I've looked all over the classifieds and so far haven't found much. But, the search continues http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Why does no post in here (Back2Dubs)*

Here in Holland you can find some








Its a cool car, but i have another dream named urquattro..
http://koopjes.marktplaats.nl/....html?
http://koopjes.marktplaats.nl/....html?
http://koopjes.marktplaats.nl/....html?
http://koopjes.marktplaats.nl/....html?
http://koopjes.marktplaats.nl/....html?


----------



## prettygoodgolf (Feb 10, 2000)

Keeshounds, hash bars and NSU's-- Holland is truly a country after my own heart. I should have been born there. But, contrarian that I am, I'd probably have a hankering for a '57 Chevy instead! So what's the dollar-to-kroner exchange rate?


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (prettygoodgolf)*

I am glad to hear there is still some interest for the TT


----------



## dasreedster (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

Hey guys, 
Just thought I'd let you know that I have a very nice extremely low mileage(25K original miles) NSU 1000C(same body as the TT/TTS). I'll post some pics as soon as I get the pics hosted.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (dasreedster)*

Love to see it


----------



## dasreedster (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

Here ya go!
























She's a '71 1000C imported from Italy about 6 years ago. I picked her up in March from the guy who imported the car. Apparenty, he really wasn't into NSU's as much as his 40 or 50 fiats and citroen's(all in pristine condition I might add) as well as another 50 or so old european motorcycles. I felt like I found a pot of gold!
Anyway, she's all original except for a set of 13" steel wheels and low pro tires, shortened TTS springs, Koni shocks and TTS front lower kinpin mounts(they give the car more negative camber in front as well as a bit wider track). She's soon to be joined by another 1000 with a built TTS motor which I'm either going to use as a track car, or transplant the motor into this one.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (dasreedster)*

That is killer. I would like to buy one as nice as that


----------



## dasreedster (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

Thanks for the compliment. You should be able to find one if you're determined! I was looking all over the country for a clean one, this one turned out to be less than an hour from my house!


----------



## Back2Dubs (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (dasreedster)*

Now that's a nice one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . One of the main reasons I'm looking for a nice NSU is that this was the car that my dad dreamed about owning way, way back in the '50s in South Africa. He never got the chance to buy one having emmigrated to the US. I remember this story from my Mom when I was just a little fella







.
He's had Porsches ever since I can remember, but I think he would be absolutely thrilled to see one of these in his garage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## dasreedster (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: (Back2Dubs)*

If you guys are interested in getting into NSU's or looking to find a car, you should do a search for the NSU enthusiasts USA, or check out http://www.nsuusa.com.


----------



## Back2Dubs (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (dasreedster)*

Great! Thanks for the info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fwdvw (May 12, 2000)

*Re: (dasreedster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dasreedster* »_Hey guys, 
Just thought I'd let you know that I have a very nice extremely low mileage(25K original miles) NSU 1000C(same body as the TT/TTS). I'll post some pics as soon as I get the pics hosted. 

I think I saw that car for sale a few years ago. I was itching to buy it. My brother lives in Duarte, so it's nice to know that I amclsoe to one of these. 
Enjoy the feed back onthe NSU, I've been a fan for a few years now. I travel to Argentina sometimes and have seen a few there. Also a collegue in Malasia, has an Uncle who was an NSU mechanic and he once had a few so there are many to be had in other countries as they do not throw away things like we do here. 
In searching for NSU stuff, I got a hint that the NSU dealer in the US was in the Pacific Northwest. Washington is IIRC. Sometimes when you see people selling parts they are listed up there.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

*I will poat here.....*

just bought a TTS. It is a project but it will get done.
Off to Germany on Thursday for a visit....and also to pick up parts for it. The plan is to get the car under the 600kg mark.
Alex


_Modified by Alexander at 8:03 PM 9-25-2006_


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: I will poat here..... (Alexander)*

Cool post some pics


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

*Re: I will poat here..... (eurotrashrabbit)*

Wow....this forum will be nearly only for me ;-)
Anyways.....the trip to Germany was pretty good. I got quite a few parts like CF hoods, dashboard and door panels. Also some new engine parts were picked up like a brand new engine block, Kehin flat slider carbs and tons of other stuff. End of this month I will pick up my orignal TTS and the project will start.
My goal is a 590kg 120HP TTS.
















Those pictures should give you an idea. I have the same fender flares that were made for me thru Spiess Tuning, Spiess Tuning has a very long history with NSU racing.
BTW...the pics show the new Spiess NSU TTs.
Alex


_Modified by Alexander at 8:35 PM 10-16-2006_


----------



## dasreedster (Dec 10, 1999)

Sounds awesome Alexander! Do you plan on documenting the project online? I'd love to see it. 
I'll be picking up a TTS engined 1000 soon. I'm debating wether I should do something like this to it, or just take the engine out and put it into the orange car. I have a set of those Spiess Flares sitting in the garage, decisions, decisions!


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

*Re: (dasreedster)*

I am not sure about the documenting. We see....but there will be tons of pics. Maybe VWVORTEX is interested????
Are you flares fibre glass or metal? If they are fibre could it be that they are from Brixner? I know that Spiess and Brixner were close tied together.
My flares are metal. 
Alex


----------



## dasreedster (Dec 10, 1999)

Yeah, I believe they're the brixner flares. Not too sure about the background on them.
Do you know Thomas Kugler? He runs a TT in Canadian vintage racing. I've picked up a few parts from him. I'm sure he could save you a few trips to Germany! Not that you'd want to!


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

*Re: (dasreedster)*

I know Thomas.....I bought my TTS from him. He has quite a little collection.
Alex


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (Alexander)*

I would love to pickup a nice TT. But I think a rabbit will be as close as I get


----------



## Back2Dubs (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: I will poat here..... (Alexander)*

Congrats on the soon-to-be-yours TT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . This car in the pics is one clean looking piece of work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . While I enjoy running my hefty 3400lb R32 on the track I can only imagine how such a light car must feel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Enjoy the project and a running documentary of the buildup would be fantastic in this hardly used NSU forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dasreedster (Dec 10, 1999)

nice to see a live NSU thread! You non-NSU owners have to find yourself a car so you can help keep it alive!


----------



## Back2Dubs (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (dasreedster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dasreedster* »_nice to see a live NSU thread! You non-NSU owners have to find yourself a car so you can help keep it alive! 

...still looking!


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (Back2Dubs)*

Me too


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

Can not wait to get started on the car.
About myself.....well I am coming from the aircooled VW scene originally. The idea actually was to get another Beetle but the cost of a proper build up is quite big even though you can pick up parts everywhere. To give you guys an idea.......check out my former site http://www.germanlook.com . My wife vetoed another Beetle.....after the huge 52 Split build up cost and it was not even finished.
I still remembered the NSUs and Simcas running thru my home town in Germany so those cars were my second choice. Well....Simca Rally 2....it is next to impossible to find a decent body to start and parts are even harder to get. After posting on a German NSU forum and I got a nice email from Thomas who lives not that far away from me.
So.....there we go. I am getting a TTS. And I am really excited about it. If someone knows who to contact at VWVortex to get some space to make a write up of the build up let me know please. This is one way to document it I guess.
And if someone needs help with getting parts or motorsports parts just ask. I am doing the research and ordering right now and there are quite some parts available. From CV axels to 5 speed conversions to proper CF hoods/parts and to my surpice...the parts care cheaper than for a aircooled beetle.
Regards,
Alex


_Modified by Alexander at 5:19 PM 10-21-2006_


----------



## Back2Dubs (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (Alexander)*

To get featured in 'Project Cars' you might want to start here:
http://www.fourtitude.com/about/contact.php
Looking forward to see this project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

*Re: (Back2Dubs)*

Thanks!
I sent George a message. Lets see what he has to say.
Alex


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (Alexander)*

Definitely love to see it


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

It is a littel quite here again......here are some news:
I have the car in the garage. I picked it up 2 weeks ago.
It is a little bit more work than I thought....the tunnel has some rust cancer as well. I was lucky enough to find a brand new tunnel in the Netherlands from a Prinz 4 which is a bit shorter but it is the same after after the rear bench. The rear is good on my tunnel so it worked out well.
Fourtitude will cover my TTS project from the beginning to the end. I am already writing it and will forward it shortly to George. Parts are arrving as well and the car will leave my garage again at the beginning of the year to get the body work finished.
I will also post a list with resources where you can get parts here on the forum as soon as I am able to make a sticky post so it will stay on the top.
More to come soon.
Alex


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (Alexander)*

Killer I can't wait to see it





















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Back2Dubs (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (Alexander)*








. Looking forward to this!


----------



## spaceghost (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re:*

i got this book on cars for xmas some years ago and i remember after reading the book wanting an nsu ro80. i of course didnt know as much as i know now about cars now but even then i was so interested in it. im pretty sure this TT was in the book too(how can it not have been). but all that i remember is the ro80. i have no idea where the book is, and im in finland right now anyways so i cant check my attic or anything







. but can u guys fill me in more on the ro80? its been years since i last even thought about it. a nice refresher might spark my interest. also, maybe i could find something over here in turku finland where i am now.


----------



## prettygoodgolf (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: Re: (spaceghost)*

Someday this will probably have a post of its own. But off my head, here's a bit about the Ro80. It's been well documented as a perennial review subject in various English-language auto mags (Car, Classic Car, Practical Classics), if you can find them. It occupies a special place in auto history for two reasons. It's considered the first modern aerodynamic sedan, showing direct previews of the Audi 5000 and the Ford Taurus, and all their countless imitators. Many folks also think it was the first production car with a rotary engine, though NSU's two-seat Spyder preceded it. The Ro80 sold well enough that the company was swamped with warranty cliams when the rotor seals wore out, sometimes two or three times within the warranty period. NSU's innovative drive proved their undoing, as the metallurgy of the day wasn't up to the design's demands. But everything else about the car worked well. Some Ro80s were reequipped with conventional engines. I've never seen one in the USA, where the Prinz was more popular-- it sold hundreds!


----------



## Back2Dubs (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Re: (spaceghost)*

I remember seeing an Ro80 in Germany in the very early '80s. The car was sleek (for its time) and what impressed me most was how small the engine was (about the size of a bread box or large toaster oven...and I believe it was only around 900cc). The car could do 250km/hr. according to the owner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------

